# How to reduce CNC motor noise



## laurent_parti (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I faced with a very noisy motor and found how to fix it :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsbNFNFYsFs&list=UU_Mjlpaikgv_ysvx0z6G6WQ[/ame]

Hope it can help !


----------

